# Clippers Sign Rodney White



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/white_051005.html 



> In 58 games played for Denver and Golden State during the 2004-05 campaign, White averaged 5.1 points, 1.5 rebounds and 11.7 minutes per game. Over his four year NBA career, White has tallied 7.1 points, 2.2 rebounds and 15.4 minutes per game. He was originally picked by the Detroit Pistons with the 9th overall selection in the 2001 NBA Draft.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We.... didn't need this guy.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree we dont need him but he was signed cuz the CLips needed another body for practice. Mike D said earlier today that Frank Williams was cut cuz he had migraines and was not able to practice. He said that they would sign someone tonight to fill that slot. There is a link under the Training Camp day 2 thread.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Didn't he get in trouble with the law not too long ago?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> I agree we dont need him but he was signed cuz the CLips needed another body for practice. Mike D said earlier today that Frank Williams was cut cuz he had migraines and was not able to practice. He said that they would sign someone tonight to fill that slot. There is a link under the Training Camp day 2 thread.


Ah I see.


----------



## Botchla (Sep 29, 2005)

isnt really a significant singing, just got him to see him he is good enough for a roster spot, if not cut him. he still was a lottery draft pick.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Botchla said:


> isnt really a significant singing, just got him to see him he is good enough for a roster spot, if not cut him. he still was a lottery draft pick.



He is the 9th pick I think, anyway I remember him as only an offensive players definetly not a defensive one.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

He's just camp practice... Don't worry this guy aint going to be there long... Only long enough to get worked and give the Clips some practice.


At least I hope.....


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

A great signing and he will most definately make the roster. He is an explosive scorer that will be a nice spark off the bench.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

This guy can score and might be a problem cutting him later. I wonder why the Clips wouldnt bring in a Wagner he can score too and actually would be competing for a spot of need.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I've been calling for this signing for 2 years.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

sipclip said:


> A great signing and he will most definately make the roster. He is an explosive scorer that will be a nice spark off the bench.


I dont think he is definitely making the team. He is only there for practice purposes. White has been a disappointment since he was a lottery pick. He doesnt have a chance of making the team


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

Sorry but your wrong. He will make this team no doubt.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Then why didnt Mike D and Elgin sign him earlier? The only way he makes the team is if someone goes down with an injury. Read the training camp day 2 article and you might understand the reason for the signing.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

wow..
i can't believe some of you don't like this signing...
it doesn't matter... this is a great signing. RODNEY WHITE!!!.
only reason they got him now is his price.
no risk. not much cost for this 9th pick in 2001.

come on clip fans.. anyone making this team at the 14th or 15th position is going to be under 1 million a year.. Even if he is just a practice body.. he's been in the league long enough to bang. He definitely can score from the power forward spot... maybe even smell time at the center spot with some of the smallish teams in the west.

I would keep this guy over a Tabuse.
we have enough guard players.. not enough big bodies.
when Frank Williams couldn't even run up and down the court... well... he's no good for the coaches to tune up the starters to get them ready for the season.
I feel sorry for Jagla, McCaskill, N'Dong, Reiner... these guys are out guaranteed now.

This is going to be a tough cut for Dunleavy... to get to 14 or 15 players by the end of the month.

Kaman, Brand, Wilcox, Rebraca, McCarty, and now White... i don't know if Rodney is related to Rory... but what a signing..

I now know for sure this season is going to be awesome!!!.
no holding back .

BTW.. whoever said what about Wagner... he wants too much money to be a 5 guard, at least in the Clips minds.

This signing is a great compromise..of talent and money and bench solidification. geezzzz why complain that the Clips are actually signing NAME PLAYERS who've been in this league playing minutes (not necessarily significant minutes..but minutes).

Get on this ship people.. we are going to sail and we are going to be sailing fast..
8-2 start.
i think Dunleavy believes to make the playoffs in this conference you must have greater than 45 wins.
Clips are targeting 49-33.

Believe it sailors!!!
:clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I think you guys are thinking that we signed Rodney Rogers. We need a 3rd string Center damn it.


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

He's not Rory's son?
brother?
relative?
wow..

still a better signing of a body that will play ball in training camp and bang with the forwards ..
okay.. a smallish Wilcox is a better example.. but i did hear Baylor say Wilcox is the next Amare Stoudemire. :angel:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I really dont understand this pickup unless they are not 100% sure on McCarty. We now have too many players at SG/SF. 

Obviously korolev and ross are on the team, and i would imagine singleton as well after all the trouble to scout him, and sign him (isnt it a multi year partially guaranteed deal?). But then mcarty AND white? Doesnt make sense unless they plan on giving singleton and korolev ZERO playing time this year, and unless they want to play very thin up front. I thought for sure they would be giving the 15th roster spot to a center. 

After having 6 last year, do you think they start 05/06 with only 4 PF/C? I dont think they would cut tabuse neither since that would leave them with only 2 true points, and 1 hybrid in ewing. Not to mention the marketing phenomenon that he is. But regardless, it makes ZERO sense to have so many SF's when it means taking away all the minutes from two guys that the coach wants to develop.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> I really dont understand this pickup unless they are not 100% sure on McCarty. We now have too many players at SG/SF.
> 
> Obviously korolev and ross are on the team, and i would imagine singleton as well after all the trouble to scout him, and sign him (isnt it a multi year partially guaranteed deal?). But then mcarty AND white? Doesnt make sense unless they plan on giving singleton and korolev ZERO playing time this year, and unless they want to play very thin up front. I thought for sure they would be giving the 15th roster spot to a center.
> 
> After having 6 last year, do you think they start 05/06 with only 4 PF/C? I dont think they would cut tabuse neither since that would leave them with only 2 true points, and 1 hybrid in ewing. Not to mention the marketing phenomenon that he is. But regardless, it makes ZERO sense to have so many SF's when it means taking away all the minutes from two guys that the coach wants to develop.


There is no room for Rodney White. From what Ive seen from Korolev I dont think he is going to the NBDL. Korolev has impressed me big time. I wasnt a believer but he's got some playmaking abilities


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Maybe the clippers are trying to become the Lakers with 1000 SF's on the roster.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Maybe the clippers are trying to become the Lakers with 1000 SF's on the roster.


From what I read from Training camp day 2, they needed another body for practice purposes. They wont keep that many SF's.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, but who would they cut? The only SF's i think that are cuttable are white and mcarty, and i dont see those guys signing with us if the coaches didnt give them a good idea that they could make the team. Who knows I hope im wrong, and one of those guys are cut. i want koro and singleton to get PT


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

McCarty is gonna make the team.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Well fanboyism sure sucks because it clouds reality.

White is going to make this team, he's more of a 3, but could play minutes at the 2,3, and 4 positions. Waltah is strictly a 3/4...I rather have both of these guys over Singleton, White has shown he can produce on an NBA floor and so has Waltah, not that I'm expecting huge contributions from either, but I'm gona give them the benefit of the doubt here moreso than Singleton, who hasn't shown he can do anything on an NBA court, and that includes in his short stints in summer leagues.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

White made this team as soon as he signed. He can play at the NBA level and will help this team.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> Well fanboyism sure sucks because it clouds reality.
> 
> White is going to make this team, he's more of a 3, but could play minutes at the 2,3, and 4 positions. Waltah is strictly a 3/4...I rather have both of these guys over Singleton, White has shown he can produce on an NBA floor and so has Waltah, not that I'm expecting huge contributions from either, but I'm gona give them the benefit of the doubt here moreso than Singleton, who hasn't shown he can do anything on an NBA court, and that includes in his short stints in summer leagues.


Singleton looks damn impressive. White hasnt produced anything since being a lottery bust. Singleton looks damn good in training camp. He is much better shooter than we expected and we already know he is an athletic player who will hustle for loose balls. Thats the Reality!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

kamego said:


> White made this team as soon as he signed. He can play at the NBA level and will help this team.


SO who will they cut if White makes the team? Mike D just said that there are only 2 spots available.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They wouldnt have to cut anyone he would be the 14th man but I would think they would want maybe an N'Dong as a big body instead of another 3. Since it seems Singleton is basically a 3 and not a 3/4 mix. I dont think they will keep 15 guys it's good to have one spot open to sign a guy later if need be.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> They wouldnt have to cut anyone he would be the 14th man but I would think they would want maybe an N'Dong as a big body instead of another 3. Since it seems Singleton is basically a 3 and not a 3/4 mix. I dont think they will keep 15 guys it's good to have one spot open to sign a guy later if need be.


SO if he is the 14th man does that mean NBDL?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> Well fanboyism sure sucks because it clouds reality.
> 
> White is going to make this team, he's more of a 3, but could play minutes at the 2,3, and 4 positions. Waltah is strictly a 3/4...I rather have both of these guys over Singleton, White has shown he can produce on an NBA floor and so has Waltah, not that I'm expecting huge contributions from either, but I'm gona give them the benefit of the doubt here moreso than Singleton, who hasn't shown he can do anything on an NBA court, and that includes in his short stints in summer leagues.


White at the 2 :laugh:

As the Nuggets fans about that experiment.

He is a talented offensive player, but White can't defend. His defense makes Boozer look like Ben Wallace.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

If they want him to go there but probably Ewing and maybe a big would go to the NBDL


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I cant see white making the team if walter is on the team and singleton. Just doesnt make sense, especially with no room for another big man. 

They might plan on just doing small ball i guess in emergency situations when 2 big men go down. Or they might be thinking (hopefully not) about cutting tabuse if they really do plan on korolev being an emergency PG. But id be surprised if they didnt tell tabuse he was a near lock on being on the team...i dont know why else he would have given up the 3rd string position on toronto, for battling for the 4th string spot on the clippers.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They have no need at all for Tabuse with 5 guys who can play the poitn guard and two point guards who will play alot of minutes. They better not have offered him anytthing, are you sure the Raptors offered him the 3rd string point, cuz now they have guys down there battling for it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, they were pretty sure he was going to sign too, local newspapers there said that he was the new 3rd stringer. After he signed with the clippers they talked about how he turned down the 3rd string job to come to try out for the clippers. 

To an outsider it may seem like the clippers are set at PG. But remember the clippers last year. They had jaric, drafted livingston, had kittles who was slated to play some PG as well, and they still used a 2nd round draft pick on chalmers, and then signed brunson. So if its business as usual for the clippers, they like to be stockpiled at PG.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

I hope you guys like to watch him shoot every time he touches the ball.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

dk1115 said:


> I hope you guys like to watch him shoot every time he touches the ball.


If thats the case, we dont need another player with a trigger finger.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Id rather they sign a veteran point guard in case of injuries instead of keeping Yuta. That's why they should keep 14 spots with one opening incase they need something like that.


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

White isn't only going to make this team he is going to be our leading scorer off the bench.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

sipclip said:


> White isn't only going to make this team he is going to be our leading scorer off the bench.


This guy is the black man version of Slava Medvedenko. He shoots every time he touches the ball. Tossing up 2 airballs against the Kings did not impress me. I wish the Suns game was on TV cuz I heard he actually played ok.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

I haven't seen him play but so far it seems like he's a good shooter, and this team will need a scorer off the bench, although it also sounded like Tabuse did a very good job on Saturday's game against the Suns.


----------

